# using the word



## Fats Velvet (Sep 14, 2014)

The words are blacker than truth
and whiter than denial,
louder the less they’re spoken
and elaborated on.

Preach this when the nest of tongues
stop their writhing,
and wrest the venom from the vipers.  
Use it on your own.


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 16, 2014)

Its something else when things we've come to love and cherish become outdated. Felt like World Peace to me, John Lennon or Socrates,  Jesus Christ.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 16, 2014)

Words have power but that power dilutes with overuse.  I'm thinking of the ongoing discussion of cussing in Writing Discussions.  A well-placed f-bomb has emphasis but a crazy-quilt of profanity just looks lame.


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 16, 2014)

astroannie said:


> Words have power but that power dilutes with overuse.



Should it though?  Being anything other than the devils advocate here, should a flower no longer possess its individual beauty because its within the meadow? Or then to play the advocate, is the meadow no longer beautiful because that singular piece of it has been picked?


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't care for nature.  It bores me.  The centuries of congealed poetry about streams, snow, ferns, and fucking clouds doesn't whet my palate either.  

To agree with astroannie, have you ever known a mouth-farter, a person who talks and talks and talks without saying anything worth remembering or repeating?  I've stopped listening to more than I can count.  Their abuse of language betrays the power words can have.


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd say its a bias none the less.  But understood.  I don't think nature is completely off limits, I think a lot of poets try to steer away in fear of rejection.  I think that sort of rejection has become boring and naive.  Anyone can observe a natural phenomena and feel one way or another, how someone expresses that feeling can take on meaning in many different ways.


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 16, 2014)

^

To be fair, I think we are discussing two different things.  You are talking about beauty itself, and specifically its expression.   I am talking about expression in general.


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 16, 2014)

Which is why I understood it the way I did.  Sometimes I think it takes a little while for each their own to find their voice.  It takes work, and its a struggle.

Alot of patience, but introducing new techniques or methods never hurts.  Thats what we are here for I presume.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2014)

Lets get back to the clergical beratement... or did I read a different poem?


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Lets get back to the clergical beratement... or did I read a different poem?



Lets sacrifice all our goats and repent instead

Specifically lets sacrifice this guy

[video=youtube;-N9lRBsVGOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N9lRBsVGOk[/video]

Equipped with nature heh?


----------



## Abby (Sep 16, 2014)

Really like this, very powerful stuff .


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 17, 2014)

Snakes, word, preach...believe it or not, this wasn't intended to remind people of religion.

Thanks Abby.


----------



## escorial (Sep 17, 2014)

great


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 19, 2014)

Danke.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 25, 2014)

Infinite gratitude for this, Fats. People talk so frigging much and most say absolutely nothing. It's like being surrounded by a swarm of moronic bees. The advice set forth here should be prerequisite upon birth. The world would be a much better place for it. Brilliant!


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you Lisa.


----------

